# Good advice?



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

What do you think?


----------



## 01-7700 (Dec 29, 2021)

all good


----------



## john.infla (Dec 31, 2021)

my grandparents did just that all their life.
but - this is the 21st Century now. we live on small pieces of land, have demanding jobs and families.
and - today's Millennials can't seem to figure out how to hold a shovel in one hand and a smart phone in the other.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Here's a cool idea.


----------



## 01-7700 (Dec 29, 2021)

i would put mysterious letters in there if i saw that in my neighbors garden


----------

